# ***OFFICIAL*** Andrei Arlovski vs. Antonio Silva Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Heavyweight bout: 265 pounds*
*Main event - Five round fight*


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I really, really can't survive Arlovski losing to that guy two times.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Rauno said:


> I really, really can't survive Arlovski losing to that guy two times.


You'll have to wait a bit for another reply since you insist on replying to threads in the thread holding area


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I don't like this rematch.. never have. 

Maybe down the line when they both picked up a little more steam but right now it's damn near a death sentence for one of them rankings wise.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Rauno said:


> I really, really can't survive Arlovski losing to that guy two times.


Likewise. Hope The Pitbull knocks his easter island head off. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Night night Arlovski...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> I don't like this rematch.. never have.
> 
> Maybe down the line when they both picked up a little more steam but right now it's damn near a death sentence for one of them rankings wise.


Agreed because if AA loses he is unlikely to ever get another relevent fight and honestly I would like to see AA vs Josh Barnett or Frank Mir so much more.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

So so so soooooo uninterested in this fight.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I've always wanted to see Arlovski avenge his loss. I dunno if he has he power or the mental toughness to take him out these days. Arlovski changed dramatically when he lost to Tim Sylvia and again to Fedor. Him, CC, GSP all fought significantly more tentatively once they got KOed. It's a pity.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> I don't like this rematch.. never have.
> 
> Maybe down the line when they both picked up a little more steam but right now it's damn near a death sentence for one of them rankings wise.


Yea seems like they could have figured something different. 

Bigfoot is the rightful favorite but seems odd that he is more than 3 to 1. Ill be rooting for Arlovski.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I actually forgot this was a rematch.

But none the less, I don't really see Arlovski winning. Bigfoot has pretty much taken big punches from everyone has he not? He got dropped by Cain (on a jab of all things) and then the Cormier fight a while ago. But outside of that, he's even taken Mark Hunt's best and didn't seem phased (steroids all the same).

Arlovski was way too tentative against Schaub. His chin is also suspect. I don't see him having the power to knockout Bigfoot, and I think it's only a matter of time before Bigfoot lands on him.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

I think Arlovski gets the TKO. Bigfoot will be off TRT, and therefore too slow and tired.


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

I think Bigfoot knocks Arlovski out if Arlovski isn't tentative. If Arlovski is tentative Big Foot probably wins a decision either way I see Bigfoot winning this fight. Arlovski IMO isn't a top ten fighter anymore and Bigfoot is.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I actually forgot this was a rematch.
> 
> But none the less, I don't really see Arlovski winning. *Bigfoot has pretty much taken big punches from everyone has he not? He got dropped by Cain (on a jab of all things) and then the Cormier fight a while ago. But outside of that, he's even taken Mark Hunt's best and didn't seem phased (steroids all the same).*
> 
> Arlovski was way too tentative against Schaub. His chin is also suspect. I don't see him having the power to knockout Bigfoot, and I think it's only a matter of time before Bigfoot lands on him.


He got dropped by a 205 Mike Kyle pretty bad as well. Unfortunately he couldn't finish the fight.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Rauno said:


> He got dropped by a 205 Mike Kyle pretty bad as well. Unfortunately he couldn't finish the fight.


4 years ago to be fair. If you're going to saw he got dropped by a 205er, you can't act like a top 5 all time P4P knockout specialist HW hit him with his hardest shots and didnt leave a dent in the very next fight.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

It's a cool fight really but I think it just has so much potential to be not cool.

Arlovski has the hands to drop Bigfoot like others have, if he moves well and is on point. Bigfoot can always land a bludgeoning punch, and if he gets top position it's pretty much doneski. I just don't know how either guy is going to approach this. I don't think Bigfoot will be as tentative early on as he was with Hunto...

For me this fight is very much about who wants it and who can execute the right fight. That is too vague though so ultimately, Arlovski couldn't finish Schaub, Bigfoot went tooth and nail with Hunt for 25, I pick Bigfoot.


----------



## Pillowhands (Mar 10, 2012)

Arlovski needs to stick and move.Avoid slugfest at all cost. Maybe a takedown each round to secure a decision.Predict a boring fight.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

SM33 said:


> It's a cool fight really but I think it just has so much potential to be not cool.
> 
> Arlovski has the hands to drop Bigfoot like others have, if he moves well and is on point. Bigfoot can always land a bludgeoning punch, and if he gets top position it's pretty much doneski. I just don't know how either guy is going to approach this. I don't think Bigfoot will be as tentative early on as he was with Hunto...
> 
> For me this fight is very much about who wants it and who can execute the right fight. That is too vague though so ultimately, Arlovski couldn't finish Schaub, Bigfoot went tooth and nail with Hunt for 25, I pick Bigfoot.



Yea he went tooth and nail with Hunt for 5 rounds.....he also tested positive for banned substances after that fight. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

kc1983 said:


> Yea he went tooth and nail with Hunt for 5 rounds.....he also tested positive for banned substances after that fight.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


And gave an injury excuse in his post-fight interview!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Rauno said:


> He got dropped by a 205 Mike Kyle pretty bad as well. Unfortunately he couldn't finish the fight.


In all fairness Mike Kyle hits like a MAC truck.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

King Daisuke said:


> I think Arlovski gets the TKO. Bigfoot will be off TRT, and therefore too slow and tired.


This. People really don't seem to factor in roid withdrawal. 

I haven't seen a single roid / TRT abuser win the first clean fight he has to do, they usually look horrible where they were unstoppable before.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

kc1983 said:


> Yea he went tooth and nail with Hunt for 5 rounds.....he also tested positive for banned substances after that fight.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You can't assume that those substances are what made him recover from being dropped by Hunt.

He got caught for substances which _potentially_ aided his performance, but as I fan I have no clue, all I know is the fight that I saw. I'm far from being a Bigfoot fan, and I love Hunto, I'm just being realistic.

Substances or not, that was a better showing than Andre had against Schaub, against Hunto who no doubt would beat Schaub. Styles make fights, for me Andre needs to really live up to his nickname for a chance in this one, he needs to counter hard and fast like Cain and Cormier did before he gets overwhelmed.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Yyyyeeeeessssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Punch power rating: Arlovski > Hunt

lol


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Wow! Way to go Andrei. Knew you had it in you... that was almost unbelievable. :fight02:


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

That was sweet I honestly didn't expect that but wow so happy to see AA will be staying in the UFC for a while.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Yes yes yes!!! Couldn't be happier. Firstly bet on Arlovski to win. And also bet on under 1.5 rounds and wanted a pit bull win anyways!! 

Looks like the ref was surprised by the knockout. Let Bigfoot take some extra punishment there.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Yeah, it was a bit of a late stoppage. I think the ref was a bit shocked at ol' Easter Island Head actually going out like that.

(I do like Bigfoot, tho. Just not nearly as much as Pitbull.)


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Finally!


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Felt bad for BF. Felt good for Andrei, though.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Woodenhead said:


> Punch power rating: Arlovski > Hunt
> 
> lol


Arlovski has always had ridiculous punching power, not too many people can knockout Roy Nelson (ok, so he did have some help from the ref on the shady stand ups). We'll see what Hunt can do next week.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

I was mostly just having a bit of fun there. :]

Anyway, some vid clips of the end:

http://webmup.com/wojcb
http://webmup.com/g4yGM

(webm > gif every day of the week)


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Well there goes Arlovski vs. Overeem... I kind of wanted to see that one. 

On the plus side, Arlovski vs. Hunt could be something.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

No, Arlovski fights Barett or Mir next, possibly I could accept Nog. I want some of those missed opportunity fights.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

No one wants to see Mir or Big Nog get their brains scrambled again. 

Barnett could be fun... though I could see him outwrestling AA with relative ease.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> No one wants to see Mir or Big Nog get their brains scrambled again.
> 
> Barnett could be fun... though I could see him outwrestling AA with relative ease.


I'd like to see Mir get his brains scrambled again and again


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

ouch.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> No one wants to see Mir or Big Nog get their brains scrambled again.
> 
> Barnett could be fun... though I could see him outwrestling AA with relative ease.


Arlovski/Mir is long overdue and it will be a shame if it never happens, also I think Arlovski deserves a chance to prove that all the best hw's were not over in pride. 



Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Missed the fights tonight, glad Arlovski won.


----------



## Pillowhands (Mar 10, 2012)

My predictions were all wrong. Glad for Arlovski. Bigfoot really struggles with guys with quick cominations/fast hands.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Rauno said:


> Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes


Diego, is that you?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

slapshot said:


> Diego, is that you?


I'm just really happy. Last time i was so stoked for an MMA stoppage was when Pettis won the title.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

AWWWW YES!!! Like Rauno I haven't been do happy over a win for a long time. Went exactly how I wanted it. Big foot was down for ages, I actually felt bad for him. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Crap event, good ME though. Always nice to see AA KO somebody.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

This AA was a whole different beast to the one we saw against Schaub. He wasn't tentative, yet wasn't too active. Moved perfectly, which is what he needs really. He said post fight that Jackson and Winklejohn were pushing him hard and it clearly paid off.

Arlovski-Miocic sounds really nice and makes sense as well.


----------



## Pillowhands (Mar 10, 2012)

Bigfoot - Reem 2 please. Stipe vs Arlovski inn the same event


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

So freckin' happy about this. Arlovski is the man, I hope he gets Stipe next for a title contenders fight. Just picture how amazing it would be to see Arlovski get a title fight and win the title


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

If Arlovski won the title I would be a happy man. What a come back story that would be.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

rabakill said:


> If Arlovski won the title I would be a happy man. What a come back story that would be.


If it happened I don't think there would be a single MMA moment that could ever top it, for me personally at least. I don't even think if DHK, Okami, or Gomi winning a title could touch Arlovski being UFC HW champ again.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Anyone konw what AA was screaming about after the KO when he was perched on top of the cage. Looked like his trainer had to calm him down.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Spite said:


> Anyone konw what AA was screaming about after the KO when he was perched on top of the cage. Looked like his trainer had to calm him down.


Was curious as well about this.

This to me was like Chuck returning and KOing the number 4 guy. AA was the second guy I saw fight after Liddell that helped me get hooked on MMA. When he knocked out Buentello, man... Some big Russian (i thought Russian at the time...) guy with a vampire mouthpiece wrecking people. What wasn't to love?? So happy he got this win. He deserved it. 
He shared the fight on his FB. Could he get in shit for that from Dana? :laugh:

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pillowhands (Mar 10, 2012)

Could it be a new cinderella story a la Hunt? Everybody knows the weakness of Arlovski,but....forget about it for now.


----------



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)

Arlovski jumping on the cage and yelling '**** you' to the crowd was hilarious, about time someone told the constantly booing Brazilian fans to stick it. 

Love how his coach was all "no! tell them you love them!". Not quite post fight UFC 100 Lesnar but still pretty good lol


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

Loved that, always good to see that giant twat getting k.o.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I think i was on drugs watching this... Bigfoot looked like a midget to me.


----------



## m0nkey (Jun 13, 2009)

K R Y said:


> Was curious as well about this.
> 
> This to me was like Chuck returning and KOing the number 4 guy. AA was the second guy I saw fight after Liddell that helped me get hooked on MMA. When he knocked out Buentello, man... Some big Russian (i thought Russian at the time...) guy with a vampire mouthpiece wrecking people. What wasn't to love?? So happy he got this win. He deserved it.


This. Seeing that Warewolf on Bravo Channel back in the day was what got me interested in MMA, Happy he got the win and hes still plugging away, will always watch AA fight. Still great speed for a HW. raise01:


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

m0nkey said:


> This. Seeing that *Warewolf* on Bravo Channel back in the day was what got me interested in MMA, Happy he got the win and hes still plugging away, will always watch AA fight. Still great speed for a HW. raise01:


So you saw some sort of traveling salesman wolf show on Bravo :confused02:? What an odd concept.




Sorry, couldn't resist .

*werewolf*
ˈwɛːwʊlf,ˈwɪə-,ˈwəː-
noun
(in folklore) a person who changes for periods of time into a wolf, typically when there is a full moon.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

tommydaone said:


> Arlovski jumping on the cage and yelling '**** you' to the crowd was hilarious, about time someone told the constantly booing Brazilian fans to stick it.
> 
> Love how his coach was all "no! tell them you love them!". Not quite post fight UFC 100 Lesnar but still pretty good lol


Jackson camp "Go and get some fans!" :thumb02:


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

King Daisuke said:


> I think Arlovski gets the TKO. Bigfoot will be off TRT, and therefore too slow and tired.


Called it! :thumb02:


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

Spite said:


> Anyone konw what AA was screaming about after the KO when he was perched on top of the cage. Looked like his trainer had to calm him down.


Those assholes they called a crowd that night were booing him, so Andrei screamed **** you at them. Rightfully so, imo. You really have to be bunch of morons to boo a performance like that, bias or no bias.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Spite said:


> Anyone konw what AA was screaming about after the KO when he was perched on top of the cage. Looked like his trainer had to calm him down.


Something in the line of "you boo me? f**k you". Then the trainer tried to calm him down saying "no, don't say that. say you love them" the crowd. People booing because their countryman performed poorly while the other guy was on point are garbage anyway. 


K R Y said:


> He shared the fight on his FB. Could he get in shit for that from Dana? :laugh:
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:thumb02: Nice one. AA is cool with all the social media with him constantly doing live chats on youtube as well.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Interesting to note is that Arlovski beat Werdum, TKOed Nelson , Rothwell, and Bigfoot. Not an easy feat to do.

In my mind this leaves Barnett vs Bigfoot, The Reem vs loser of Hunt/Nelson, and Arlovski vs his pick of Stipe, winner of Hunt/Nelson (preferably being Hunt since they havn't fought) then JDS or direct to Cain. Abracadabra we have a new or should I say an old contender back in form. 

The UFC can still put together Arlovski vs The Reem which would do more for the latter's career at this point.


----------



## tomjones (Mar 18, 2007)

King Daisuke said:


> Those assholes they called a crowd that night were booing him, so Andrei screamed **** you at them. Rightfully so, imo. You really have to be bunch of morons to boo a performance like that, bias or no bias.


What did Arlovski expect? He was in Bigfoots hometown and country.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

tomjones said:


> What did Arlovski expect? He was in Bigfoots hometown and country.


Emotions. Can't blame the guy in the heat of the moment...


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

Spite said:


> Anyone konw what AA was screaming about after the KO when he was perched on top of the cage. Looked like his trainer had to calm him down.


HE told the crowd to go fcuk itself for booing him.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

tomjones said:


> What did Arlovski expect? He was in Bigfoots hometown and country.


I expected nothing less.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Yay! So happy to hear that Arlovski won. I was busy yesterday and got home at 1:00 am so I didn't get to see the fight. Arlovski has always had insane power. He's finished some pretty sturdy chins in his day. Good stuff. I hope to see him continue to succeed.

I didn't see a thread for the rest of the card. How many chances is Escudero going to get? He got another undeserved chance in the UFC and he lost yet again. It's not like he was doing extremely well in lesser organizations before this either. It seems like he's getting more opportunities than previous TUF winners. I'm guessing it's because he's stepping up when ever given the chance to fill out a card.

After his snooze fest against Danzig which led to Escudero losing an uninspiring decision, I never thought I'd see him in the UFC again. Shows how much I know. UFC likes guys who will step up to the plate.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

tomjones said:


> What did Arlovski expect? He was in Bigfoots hometown and country.


Not all crowds are pricks... just the ones in Brazil really. Beat there hometown guy then told them to fuk off... good night for him.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Crowd like this sucks anyway and deserves to be cussed on imo. I can understand that they were rooting for their own guy but at the end of the day Arlovski put on a beautiful performance, he didn't deserve to get booed because of that.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

A. It was obvious that if OGPB was going to win, it was going to be by KO. he doesn't have a lot of five round fights left in him.

B. Everyone saying bigfoot lost because of a lack of trt is clearly overestimating Mr foot's talents. 

The guy has gotten lucky in a few fights, his fight with Overreem included. The only reason bigfoot is in the top ten is because heavyweight is a talentless void.

I wish they would bring in a cruiserweight division, thats where fighters like Cain, Jones, and Gus belong.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

The Brazilian crowds are the worst in the world. They boo people at the worst times, chant hateful ignorant slurs and often revert to violence. Seriously, Arlovski was right, **** the Brazilians. I can't stand them and their asinine ways. I'm glad he was on the cage lipping them off, they're a bunch of poor sport losers.


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

Best part of the fight ... loved how his corner freaked out ... I would told them to **** themself aswell .. you dont boo when someone wins the fight fair and square ...you applaude or stfu...


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

This booing thing is highly overrated.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Swp said:


> Best part of the fight ... loved how his corner freaked out ... I would told them to **** themself aswell .. you dont boo when someone wins the fight fair and square ...you applaude or stfu...


The best part of the fight was Andre's titty shuffle right after he KOd bigfoot.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Andre made Bigfoot look like Smalltoe.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Bigfoot looked really slow, like, slower than usual.

You could argue he looked like someone who was no longer allowed to abuse TRT? :confused05:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Killz said:


> Bigfoot looked really slow, like, slower than usual.
> 
> You could argue he looked like someone who was no longer allowed to abuse TRT? confused05:


He was never particulary fast before either though. I like to think Arlovski made him look slow. *puts on bias glasses* 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Silva looked normal to me, Arlovski just finally started training properly in the standup department. Swinging away with no head movement turns out to suck.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Killz said:


> Bigfoot looked really slow, like, slower than usual.
> 
> You could argue he looked like someone who was no longer allowed to abuse TRT? :confused05:


Who is allowed to *abuse* TRT, really?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Swp said:


> Best part of the fight ... loved how his corner freaked out ... I would told them to **** themself aswell .. you dont boo when someone wins the fight fair and square ...you applaude or stfu...


:laugh:

Love the look Arlovski gives little cornerdude after he tells him to give the crowd some love.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Arlovsky was applauded by a lot of people. Those who were booing him ended up winning something out of his outburst. His corner was right, though. Andrei got the win, he just need to walk tall like a boss. Guarantee he delivered lots of autographs and posed to many pictures with Brazilian fans before and after the fight. Guy is a legend. Even Big Foot said before his eyes, he was going to face the "UFC Champion".


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Really impressed by the technique of Arlovski, completely proved me wrong. ARLOVSKI VS OVEREEM!


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

rabakill said:


> The Brazilian crowds are the worst in the world. They boo people at the worst times, chant hateful ignorant slurs and often revert to violence. Seriously, Arlovski was right, **** the Brazilians. I can't stand them and their asinine ways. I'm glad he was on the cage lipping them off, they're a bunch of poor sport losers.


I wasn't going to say anything, but you're absolutely right. It's really annoying, and takes away from the events.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

rabakill said:


> The Brazilian crowds are the worst in the world. They boo people at the worst times, chant hateful ignorant slurs and *often revert to violence*. Seriously, Arlovski was right, **** the Brazilians. I can't stand them and their asinine ways. I'm glad he was on the cage lipping them off, they're a bunch of poor sport losers.


I can't argue the bad taste in chants or appropriate moments to boo people, but since we are talking UFC here, I don't get the quote I bolded in your post.

If you are talking soccer crowds, well, hard to disagree, but hooligans are even more famous than Brazilian fans when terrorizing Europe, but I want to know when there was any security issue regarding the UFC crowds in Brazil or overseas? I am sure we would have talked about it here in MMAF if something relevant would ever happened. I am sure we would hear from Dana himself or the fighters who often go to Brazil to compete, train or watch events, or foreign fans being assaulted while cheering for their fighters, yet we have nothing.

So:
Bad taste in chants? Checked.
Questionable booing criteria? Checked.
*Often reverting to violence?* No way. You just made that up.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I agree that the Brazilian fans are the worst at basic sportsmanship towards foreign fighters but they didn't even crack the top 10 for ufc crowd violence. 

http://middleeasy.com/fighting/item/12077-the-top-ten-ufc-crowd-brawls-in-history


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

oldfan said:


> I agree that the Brazilian fans are the worst at basic sportsmanship towards foreign fighters but they didn't even crack the top 10 for ufc crowd violence.
> 
> http://middleeasy.com/fighting/item/12077-the-top-ten-ufc-crowd-brawls-in-history


Remind me that I never actually need to go to a UFC event...

I enjoy the sport but man a lot of the fans are idiots...


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> *Often reverting to violence?* No way. You just made that up.


You mean like beheading referees and needing extra security for Chael. Yeah I just made those non fictitious events up. You don't happen to live in Brazil do you?


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

Awesome as hell to see Andre pull this off, he was on the first ufc (53) I ever watched years ago, the old breed are coming back


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Typically I'd be critical as hell over this.... but Arlovski is one of the pioneers he brought a lot of fans in...

It's good to see him grab a fat paycheck and some spotlight action. Always liked him.

His skid seems over, he's beaten some big names and I hope to see him grab a few more big wins..


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

rabakill said:


> You mean like beheading referees and needing extra security for Chael. Yeah I just made those non fictitious events up. You don't happen to live in Brazil do you?


:sign04: Which UFC referee was beheaded in Brazil, man? And since when taking precautions for your own security in the Sonnen case (and he did that because he knew better how far he went) equals to a real event of violence?

We are in a UFC Forum. You said Brazilian crowd often reverts to violence, but you can't back that statement. I have agreed to the points of your post that should be agreed, now just drop insisting in this line, because it is off and you know it.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Holy cherry picking pedantic rhetoric Batman. I'm not off, Brazilians are famously violent poor sports. So are you Brazilian or not?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

rabakill said:


> Holy cherry picking pedantic rhetoric Batman. I'm not off, Brazilians are famously violent poor sports. So are you Brazilian or not?


I am Brazilian, what about the questions I made? No answers yet? Brazilians who booed Arlovsky at a UFC event often revert to violence? Any case of a brawl started by Brazilians in UFC worth to mention? Any? Just drop it, then, man.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Haha, touched a nerve I see. I'm not saying all Brazilians are poor sports, but in terms of reputation Brazilian fans are some of the worst, if not the worst, in the world. You want to play the equivalence and rhetoric game with me? No thanks, why no answers? Because they are rhetorical questions coming from an extreme bias and you're cherry picking things pedantically, I don't engage people that use that method of communication.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

rabakill said:


> Haha, touched a nerve I see. I'm not saying all Brazilians are poor sports, but in terms of reputation Brazilian fans are some of the worst, if not the worst, in the world. You want to play the equivalence and rhetoric game with me? No thanks, why no answers? Because they are rhetorical questions coming from an extreme bias and you're cherry picking things pedantically, I don't engage people that use that method of communication.


No, what you are doing is going around the issue as a bad politician would. We are not discussing general violence in my country or yours at all. We are talking UFC fans and I emphasized that in my first post and now that you realized you planted a fat lie about the Brazilian crowd and you can't prove a damn thing, instead of just acknowledging that like an adult, you skip direct questions and call them rhetorical. Cool story, bro. 

Here. Read Oldfan post again. Don't be afraid to click the link.



> I agree that the Brazilian fans are the worst at basic sportsmanship towards foreign fighters but they didn't even crack the top 10 for ufc crowd violence.
> 
> http://middleeasy.com/fighting/item/...wls-in-history


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Ok ladies, put your handbags back down.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

rabakill said:


> Haha, touched a nerve I see. I'm not saying all Brazilians are poor sports, but in terms of reputation Brazilian fans are some of the worst, if not the worst, in the world. You want to play the equivalence and rhetoric game with me? No thanks, why no answers? Because they are rhetorical questions coming from an extreme bias and you're cherry picking things pedantically, I don't engage people that use that method of communication.


What experience do you have with sports fandom around the world? :laugh: And you talk of rhetoric? Please.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

rabakill said:


> Haha, touched a nerve I see. I'm not saying all Brazilians are poor sports, but in terms of reputation Brazilian fans are some of the worst, if not the worst, in the world. You want to play the equivalence and rhetoric game with me? No thanks, why no answers? Because they are rhetorical questions coming from an extreme bias and you're cherry picking things pedantically, I don't engage people that use that method of communication.


So basically you can't back up your claims and wrote a para of fudging around. 

This one goes to MMA-Sportsman.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I thought Rabakill was making up crazy sh*t but no.....

I wouldn't want to ref *ANYTHING* in Brazil :jaw:

http://mrconservative.com/2013/07/20799-brazilian-soccer-referee-cut-up-beheaded-by-spectators-on-field/


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

oldfan said:


> I thought Rabakill was making up crazy sh*t but no.....
> 
> I wouldn't want to ref *ANYTHING* in Brazil :jaw:
> 
> http://mrconservative.com/2013/07/20799-brazilian-soccer-referee-cut-up-beheaded-by-spectators-on-field/


 an actual referee beheaded and staked to a pole! 

Of course the ref stabbed and killed a player first which is almost as ridiculous. And It's not a professional event, just an amateur match, the equivalent of filming a neighborhood basketball game in Compton. Still...


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

rabakill said:


> Haha, touched a nerve I see. I'm not saying all Brazilians are poor sports, but in terms of reputation Brazilian fans are some of the worst, if not the worst, in the world. You want to play the equivalence and rhetoric game with me? No thanks, why no answers? Because they are rhetorical questions coming from an extreme bias and you're cherry picking things pedantically, I don't engage people that use that method of communication.


Man you must be a politician 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

This fight should be part of the chin discussion. No one has a chin at HW still. HW punches > HW chins.


----------



## m0nkey (Jun 13, 2009)

Ive seen/Heard of bad things happening related to sports in South American countrys, not just Brazil, I beleive it was an Columbian defender that was shot a few weeks after he scored the most unfortunate own goal ever in soccer. 

Ive not seen anything bad within the MMA crowds though. Brazil seem like an extremely proud nation by Soccer/MMA coverage, Anyone performing in front of them are under ridiculous amounts of Pressure.




Liddellianenko said:


> So you saw some sort of traveling salesman wolf show on Bravo :confused02:? What an odd concept.


You must of missed it, what a fantastic show! Here's another paragraph of mambojambo for you to pick out and rip on! That dictionary entry looks old also, it missed out Arlovski circa 2005 :thumb02:


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

It's absolutely trollish to bring the gruesome acts perpetrated by criminals in a *soccer game* involving gangs in one of the most violent cities in the most violent state in Brazil, a forgotten zone, to prove Brazilian fans are violent in an UFC forum discussion. Give me a break.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> It's absolutely trollish to bring the gruesome acts perpetrated by criminals in a *soccer game* involving gangs in one of the most violent cities in the most violent state in Brazil, a forgotten zone, to prove Brazilian fans are violent in an UFC forum discussion. Give me a break.


No, you get not break. Just look at Detroit and then you know how violent US Americans are.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Voiceless said:


> No, you get not break. Just look at Detroit and then you know how violent US Americans are.


hehe, yeah, and imagine I bring what happens in Detroit to label UFC American fans "violent". 

Rabakill is mixing up brawls with crimes. Apples and oranges. But hey, wait. There were not even brawls, only bad taste chants and booing. :confused05:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I've seen this fight at least 5 times now, can't get enough of it. Which song did Andrei enter to? I _need_ him to enter to "onward to victory" at least once before he calls it a career.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

m0nkey said:


> Ive seen/Heard of bad things happening related to sports in South American countrys, not just Brazil, I beleive it was an Columbian defender that was shot a few weeks after he scored the most unfortunate own goal ever in soccer.


I remember that. It was at the 94 world cup I believe.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

GDPofDRB said:


> This fight should be part of the chin discussion. No one has a chin at HW still. HW punches > HW chins.


Man, that's just wrong. What about Mark Hunt and Roy Nelson?



Rauno said:


> I've seen this fight at least 5 times now, can't get enough of it. Which song did Andrei enter to? I _need_ him to enter to "onward to victory" at least once before he calls it a career.


Oh hell yeah!


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

King Daisuke said:


> Man, that's just wrong. What about Mark Hunt and Roy Nelson?


MW and HW punches > HW Chins


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

GDPofDRB said:


> MW and HW punches > HW Chins


Yeah, no chin...


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Voiceless said:


> Yeah, no chin...


What are you trying to say though?


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

GDPofDRB said:


> MW and HW punches > HW Chins


OK, so would you rate, say, Overeem's chin the same as Hunt and Nelson's?



Voiceless said:


> Yeah, no chin...


Walking through prime Crocop's headkick = a pretty good chin.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm not overly impressed by Hunt's chin tbh. Like the dude can take a big shot but I'd see him being stopped if he took the punishment that Big Country took from Stipe Miocic for example.

If Nelson lands the overhand right, Hunt gets knocked out. No one can take it full force.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

King Daisuke said:


> OK, so would you rate, say, Overeem's chin the same as Hunt and Nelson's?
> 
> 
> 
> Walking through prime Crocop's headkick = a pretty good chin.



The right shot lands on the right spot, anyone goes down. Disagree with it all you like. Cro cop didn't find the spot that day, but on a given different day a MW puts hunt to sleep with a single punch. That is the point. Chins are irrelevant when the right shots find the button.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

GDPofDRB said:


> The right shot lands on the right spot, anyone goes down. Disagree with it all you like. Cro cop didn't find the spot that day, but on a given different day a MW puts hunt to sleep with a single punch. That is the point. Chins are irrelevant when the right shots find the button.


You don't need to find a "spot" with a fuking shin bone... Nobody else takes that.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Joabbuac said:


> You don't need to find a "spot" with a fuking shin bone... Nobody else takes that.


So what are you trying to say then?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Everyone stop being so confrontational. Why care about someone else's opinion to the point that you need to insult them...


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

GDPofDRB said:


> So what are you trying to say then?


:laugh: why do you keep saying that? 


How can you say chins are irrelevant when Hunt can take that head kick... yet so many would have fallen from it? Obviously all humans have a limit to how much punishment they can take, but to say chins are irrelevant is a gross simplification.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Joabbuac said:


> :laugh: why do you keep saying that?
> 
> 
> How can you say chins are irrelevant when Hunt can take that head kick... yet so many would have fallen from it? Obviously all humans have a limit to how much punishment they can take, but to say chins are irrelevant is a gross simplification.


Because he can eat that kick one day and get mummified by a mw the next day. There's no supernatural myth to it. That kick might of hit the spot if it was thrown a mico-second earlier, might of KOd him if it landed n lower, one tiny little thing could of made a very large difference. To simplify it to he point of, "he's just got a great chin" is omitting all other factors which actually do contribute to when guys get KOd.,


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

GDPofDRB said:


> Because he can eat that kick one day and get mummified by a mw the next day. There's no supernatural myth to it. That kick might of hit the spot if it was thrown a mico-second earlier, might of KOd him if it landed n lower, one tiny little thing could of made a very large difference. To simplify it to he point of, "he's just got a great chin" is omitting all other factors which actually do contribute to when guys get KOd.,



Does anything you say back up your statement that "chins are irrelevant?"


Yes, if you get caught right... you go down. But that is the only way Hunt does go down... if you catch him perfect, can you say the same about Brendan Schaub?


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

GDPofDRB said:


> The right shot lands on the right spot, anyone goes down. Disagree with it all you like. Cro cop didn't find the spot that day, but on a given different day a MW puts hunt to sleep with a single punch. That is the point. Chins are irrelevant when the right shots find the button.


Well duh. That doesn't change the fact that Hunt's and Nelson's chins can take more punishment than most.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

This might be the most rediculous argument I've ever seen on here.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Joabbuac said:


> Does anything you say back up your statement that "chins are irrelevant?"
> 
> 
> Yes, if you get caught right... you go down. But that is the only way Hunt does go down... if you catch him perfect, can you say the same about Brendan Schaub?


Who can that actually be not said about. Anyone can be knocked out regardless of what other strikes might of or not of knocked them out in the past. There is nobody that is not susceptible to being knocked out. It's been proven over and over again. That is what back it up, people get all mythical about guys who won't be knocked out despite the fact they have been in knocked out or get knocked out. There isn't a fighter immune to it when the right strikes land to get the job done and I don;t see a reason to pretend like there is. All the talk about this guys chin and that guys chin mean nothing if the the right shots are getting through from an opponent, nothing.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

GDPofDRB said:


> Who can that actually be not said about.



I can safely say it does not require a perfect shot to stop Brendan Schaub....


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

GDPofDRB said:


> Who can that actually be not said about. Anyone can be knocked out regardless of what other strikes might of or not of knocked them out in the past. There is nobody that is not susceptible to being knocked out. It's been proven over and over again. That is what back it up, people get all mythical about guys who won't be knocked out despite the fact they have been in knocked out or get knocked out. There isn't a fighter immune to it when the right strikes land to get the job done and I don;t see a reason to pretend like there is. All the talk about this guys chin and that guys chin mean nothing if the the right shots are getting through from an opponent, nothing.


You miss the "chin"-argument by some miles. Nobody in his/her right mind claims that someone with a "chin" will *never* get KOed. It's about that fighters with a "chin" will less likely get KOed, because they have proven during their fight career that they have taken comparable shots to their heads without getting KOed where other fighters got KOed. Hunt and Nelson have taken power shots flush to the head on multiple occasions without getting KOed, not many other fighters took similar shots flush without getting KOed.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Joabbuac said:


> I can safely say it does not require a perfect shot to stop Brendan Schaub....


Same could be said for any fighter. It simply takes the right shot landing at the right time in the right place.



Voiceless said:


> You miss the "chin"-argument by some miles. Nobody in his/her right mind claims that someone with a "chin" will *never* get KOed. It's about that fighters with a "chin" will less likely get KOed, because they have proven during their fight career that they have taken comparable shots to their heads without getting KOed where other fighters got KOed. Hunt and Nelson have taken power shots flush to the head on multiple occasions without getting KOed, not many other fighters took similar shots flush without getting KOed.


and they've also been ktfo when hit. And also, in your argument you have to make the assumption that you in fact know the level at which two different connected strikes are comparable to each other. I'm not buying that you posses such knowledge.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

GDPofDRB said:


> Same could be said for any fighter. It simply takes the right shot landing at the right time in the right place.


I think you are starting to rot my brain.... you continually miss my point and now we are right back at the start.

So i give up...


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Killz said:


> This might be the most rediculous argument I've ever seen on here.


it is for sure top 3 that i've seen.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

GDPofDRB said:


> Who can that actually be not said about. Anyone can be knocked out regardless of what other strikes might of or not of knocked them out in the past.
> 
> There is nobody that is not susceptible to being knocked out. It's been proven over and over again. That is what back it up, people get all mythical about guys who won't be knocked out despite the fact they have been in knocked out or get knocked out. There isn't a fighter immune to it when the right strikes land to get the job done and I don;t see a reason to pretend like there is. All the talk about this guys chin and that guys chin mean nothing if the the right shots are getting through from an opponent, nothing.


This is what makes your posts entertaining, they are always full of oversimplified theory or in other words FAIL.

So there is a magical strike that renders everyone unconscious? You should really get the word out because I know every fighter would love a godmode strike, can you teach it to me? Because id love to use it on my Neighbor who is a complete waist of space. 

It doesn't matter that everyone can be KO'd. What matters is can YOU KO the guy in front of you right now. In a lot of cases the answer is no. Its proven by all of the decisions we've seen over the years.

Your talking "in theory" and he's talking about "in practice" And no not everyone can KO anyone, because they dont possess the skills to land that godmode strike your going to teach us.


GDPofDRB said:


> Same could be said for any fighter. It simply takes the right shot landing at the right time in the right place.


Too bad for Schwab that equates to anywhere on his face.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Joabbuac said:


> I think you are starting to rot my brain.... you continually miss my point and now we are right back at the start.
> 
> So i give up...


Well what about what I am saying doesn't apply to schaub since that is the example you want to use. When he was knocked out, was it because the opponent he faced threw and landed a strike at the right time and place or is it something else? 

Nelson hit him with right above/behind the ear that looks similar to the shot that JDS level cain with. Nog dropped him with big wound up right square in the face, Rothwell dropped huge hammers right on top of after Brandon ate a big hook. The trend isn't the chin, it's him giving his opponents spots to land big on him. When he does that, it doesn't matter what anyone thinks of his chin, it's a matter of time before it's gonna end for anyone who lets those shots come through. I don't see how the default is simply chin, the guys throwing the strikes and the other guys lack of ability to dodge or evade them is what the deciding factor is more so then some unquantifiable myth about things no one here is truly capable or qualified to accurately asses.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

GDPofDRB said:


> and they've also been ktfo when hit. And also, in your argument you have to make the assumption that you in fact know the level at which two different connected strikes are comparable to each other. I'm not buying that you posses such knowledge.


Yes, you can get an indication out of the fighter's career length, similar opponents and the amount of getting hit. Some fighters repeatedly go down more often than others. You can get an indication out of that. Overeem doesn't get hit that much, but when he gets hit he goes down quite often which is an indicator for having a "bad chin". Nelson on the other hand played walking/standing heavy bag for Werdum, Dos Santos and Miocic, the last two fighters having a pretty high KO-ratio in their fights. But even with his opponents basically having free shots at his head, Nelson did not get KOed, which is an indicator for having a "good chin".


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Voiceless said:


> Yes, you can get an indication out of the fighter's career length, similar opponents and the amount of getting hit. Some fighters repeatedly go down more often than others. You can get an indication out of that. Overeem doesn't get hit that much, but when he gets hit he goes down quite often which is an indicator for having a "bad chin". Nelson on the other hand played walking/standing heavy bag for Werdum, Dos Santos and Miocic, the last two fighters having a pretty high KO-ratio in their fights. But even with his opponents basically having free shots at his head, Nelson did not get KOed, which is an indicator for having a "good chin".


I find analysis like this to be highly lacking in substance. Should we assume that the weak chin was suspect to weak shots, were the shots overeem let through that hit him and finished him weak? would those connections of simply been walked through by all others? Not a conclusion I can reach. and conversely, when Nelson has been abused but not KOd, are we assuming he went through nothing but shots that would of knocked out everyone else? Again, I don't believe so. Why should I? Because so and so KO'd someone else with a different shot in a different fight? Nah. The Chin thing is overrated and way overdone, it's a scapegoat from looking at the more significant things that actually put people away, the type of strikes one guy can put together in a fight and his opponents ability to not be hit by them, especially at HW where the margin of error is less.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

GDPofDRB said:


> I find analysis like this to be highly lacking in substance. Should we assume that the weak chin was suspect to weak shots, were the shots overeem let through that hit him and finished him weak? would those connections of simply been walked through by all others? Not a conclusion I can reach. and conversely, when Nelson has been abused but not KOd, are we assuming he went through nothing but shots that would of knocked out everyone else? Again, I don't believe so. Why should I? Because so and so KO'd someone else with a different shot in a different fight? Nah. The Chin thing is overrated and way overdone, it's a scapegoat from looking at the more significant things that actually put people away, the type of strikes one guy can put together in a fight and his opponents ability to not be hit by them, especially at HW where the margin of error is less.


You know I never thought about it like that but it really makes a lot of sense. At hw it is even more important to avoid those big strikes and fighters with supposed weak chins could be bad at that.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Ape City said:


> You know I never thought about it like that but it really makes a lot of sense. At hw it is even more important to avoid those big strikes and fighters with supposed weak chins could be bad at that.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Bah, all chins are created equal? LOL, no.

Its a concussion more often than not and every concussion makes another one more likely.

The majority of fighters who are labeled as having a weak chin dont have a weak chin just a damaged brain. 

Being able to slip or whatnot makes a difference but lets say you could line up a hundred MMA fighters and you could hit them with the exact same punch in the exact same place, the amount of trauma would still very.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

slapshot said:


> Bah, all chins are created equal? LOL, no.
> 
> Its a concussion more often than not and every concussion makes another one more likely.
> 
> ...


Im not conceding that all chins are created equal. I was simply admitting a good point when I see one. I think it is certai ly a combination of both but to what degree is the hard part. Overeem has certainly experienced his fair share of trauma, but others have pointed out that he tries to defend his head as if he is wearing boxing gloves or just leaves his hands down for way too long.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------

